# Hi, I'm bigbill



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I'll be the San Diego area until December of this year. I'll be gone a few months during the summer but otherwise I'll be around and riding. I've ridden the area several times and have many known routes but I'm always up for exploring. I look forward to it.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Howdy Bigbill!
You're welcome to join our little cycling group that rides in Coronado (affectionately known as "The Donut Ride"). They ride every Saturday (rain or shine) at 7:00am. Social 9 mile ride south to Imperial Beach. Once in Imperial Beach the group splits up. One group continues the social ride back north to Coronado and the other group races back. Afterward, there is coffee, donuts and conversation at Pat's house.

http://www.crown-city-cyclists.org/cccyclists/pages/Rides.htm


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Atp (serious diesel power) took me for some nice sploring around the neighborhood yesterday. The rollers down there sure are a nice alternative to the either going up or going down terrain up this way.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*BB, you must try east...*

Of San Diego in the North county. Julian, Mt. Laguna, Palomar, Henshaw and Borrego Springs area...There are some good climbs and great country roads..Just avoid weekends if you can because of the Harleys and sportbikes and Off Roaders heading to the deserts.
Enjoy..then get home to the NW..Actually, if you are there till December...you better stay there till the following Feb rather than come back north at that time of the year...unless you like rain..


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Hey Jae*



JaeP said:


> Howdy Bigbill!
> You're welcome to join our little cycling group that rides in Coronado (affectionately known as "The Donut Ride"). They ride every Saturday (rain or shine) at 7:00am. Social 9 mile ride south to Imperial Beach. Once in Imperial Beach the group splits up. One group continues the social ride back north to Coronado and the other group races back. Afterward, there is coffee, donuts and conversation at Pat's house.
> 
> http://www.crown-city-cyclists.org/cccyclists/pages/Rides.htm


I think a friend of mine rides that ride. She's had an injury so I think she's been missing but it sure sounds like the ride she's been telling me about. Always wanted to come over for that one, I'm sure Bill will be on the Island. 

Yeah I have a new loop,changed the typical Uptown to N. County lollipop into a loop.
Took Rocco on the shakedown, we did it justice. He beat up on me so bad on the ups of the climbs I didn't eat or drink enough. Diesel Power, Rocco I think I was on fumes. Nice Work. Were you as buzzed/dead as I was later that eve>????


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Of San Diego in the North county. Julian, Mt. Laguna, Palomar, Henshaw and Borrego Springs area...There are some good climbs and great country roads..Just avoid weekends if you can because of the Harleys and sportbikes and Off Roaders heading to the deserts.
> Enjoy..then get home to the NW..Actually, if you are there till December...you better stay there till the following Feb rather than come back north at that time of the year...unless you like rain..


You lost me at climbs. I look forward to the suffering.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> I think a friend of mine rides that ride. She's had an injury so I think she's been missing but it sure sounds like the ride she's been telling me about. Always wanted to come over for that one, I'm sure Bill will be on the Island.
> 
> Yeah I have a new loop,changed the typical Uptown to N. County lollipop into a loop.
> Took Rocco on the shakedown, we did it justice. He beat up on me so bad on the ups of the climbs I didn't eat or drink enough. Diesel Power, Rocco I think I was on fumes. Nice Work. Were you as buzzed/dead as I was later that eve>????


That was a burner of a route with all of those rollers but those powerful Belgians (beers not cyclist) were prolly what finished me off. I didn't feel like my normal self again until Monday afternoon and I still have chapped lips from all of that sunshine and dry air.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

BBill,
If you show up for the Donut Ride I'll be the fat one on a vintage 'Nag with tubulars, downtube shifters and a Lounge jersey.

Welcome to Sandy Eggo.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

JaeP said:


> BBill,
> If you show up for the Donut Ride I'll be the fat one on a vintage 'Nag with tubulars, downtube shifters and a Lounge jersey.
> 
> Welcome to Sandy Eggo.


I saw this too late. I'm heading off to Point Loma to ride from there and then head to the show.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Bill*

you left your shoes here yesterday

JaeP, where does the donut meet?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> you left your shoes here yesterday
> 
> JaeP, where does the donut meet?


I didn't notice the missing shoes. Guess I was tired. I'll give you a call and figure out a time to pick them up. I have a second pair in the car so I'm good til then.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> you left your shoes here yesterday
> 
> JaeP, where does the donut meet?


The Donut Ride starts every Saturday mornings (rain or shine), depart 7:00 AM sharp
from the vicinity of 633 Margarita Ave. Coronado or you could park next to the Coronado Municipal pool (next to the Hotel Del and across the Coronado Shores Condos on Silver Strand Blvd) and the group will ride by about 7:10.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*kewl good to know*



JaeP said:


> The Donut Ride starts every Saturday mornings (rain or shine), depart 7:00 AM sharp
> from the vicinity of 633 Margarita Ave. Coronado or you could park next to the Coronado Municipal pool (next to the Hotel Del and across the Coronado Shores Condos on Silver Strand Blvd) and the group will ride by about 7:10.


I know both locales


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

See you guys at the donut ride, tomorrow July 24th.


----------

